# El acento del castellano en Galicia



## etlj89

He leído que hay una entonación distinta cuando una persona de Galicia habla castellano. ¿Qué significa eso? ¿Es algo que se puede explicar, o tendré que escuchar el acento de una persona de Galicia para entender?


----------



## mirx

En la misma forma que los mexico-americanos al hablar español, o los franco-canadienses al hablar inglés puedan tener un acento un tanto alterado; de la misma forma los gallegos que son bilingües pueden tener problemas para hablar español, aparte, claro, de su acento regional.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Es cierto lo que dices. Pero ocurre en todas las regiones de España, en cada una de éllas se habla castellano con un acento diferente que no se puede explicar.

Es más, una misma cosa puede tener nombres distintos según donde te encuentres. También hay expresiones típicas de cada región, etc.


----------



## Södertjej

No creo que sea solo cuestión de pronunciación (como las oes muy cerradas, pronunciadas a veces casi como u o la relajación en ciertos sonidos, como la p de concepto, que a veces pronuncian conceto) o dificultades por diferencias con su lengua materna. Al fin y al cabo eso sólo pasaba en zonas muy rurales y aisladas y gracias a la televisión todo el mundo oye castellano y ambos idiomas son muy parecidos.

En el caso del gallego, al hablar de la entonación se refieren a que cuando hablan es de una manera muy cantarina, subiendo y bajando mucho el tono, a diferencia de Castilla, donde la entonación es más uniforme.

Luego está, como ya se ha mencionado, regionalismos o frases hechas, pero eso ya no es cosa del acento. En la web de la Televisión Galega puedes ver vídeos y posiblemente encuentres ejemplos claros de acentos muy cerrados que te puedan orientar. En "á carta" puedes acceder a los vídeos en streaming.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Hola etlj89.
Pues significa que su forma de hablar castellano es distintiva.
Para que te hagas una idea,(por lo que he oído) un australiano hablando inglés sería al oído de un británico (¿o un americano?) lo que un gallego hablando castellano. Distintivo.
Si quieres oir la entonación, ve al enlace de Södertjej, nada mejor que la TVG para ello.


----------



## Södertjej

No recomiendo buscar "acento gallego" en sitios como youtube. Salen sobre todo vídeos de argentinos imitando el acento castellano, en muchos casos con tan poca habilidad que se nota que conocen el acento, pero sí los tacos españoles.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Juan Nadie said:


> Si quieres oir la entonación, ve al enlace de Södertjej, nada mejor que la TVG para ello.



Me temo que no. El la TVG, también conocida como telegaita, hablan un gallego normativo con un acento normativo que no tiene nada que ver con el acento real de la gente de la calle.

No hay un acento gallego uniforme... excepto el que se escucha en la telegaita. 

Pero como regla general, y muy general, lo que suelen decir de nosotros es que hablamos como si estuviésemos cantando.


----------



## mirx

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pero como regla general, y muy general, lo que suelen decir de nosotros es que hablamos como si estuviésemos cantando.


 
Yo no sé cómo sea en España, lo que sí es que en México y presumo que en Lationamérica, lo mismo se dice de cualquier acento que no es el propio.

_Los del norte hablan cantando_
_Uds., en el sur hablan como si cantaran._


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

mirx said:


> Yo no sé cómo sea en España, lo que sí es que en México y presumo que en Lationamérica, lo mismo se dice de cualquier acento que no es el propio.
> 
> _Los del norte hablan cantando_
> _Uds., en el sur hablan como si cantaran._



Eso no lo sabía, Mirx. Qué interesante.

Es España, hasta donde yo sé, se dice sólo de los gallegos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Recuerdo "Mar adentro" de Alejandro Amenábar. No sé hasta qué punto se refleje en esa película la manera en que los gallegos hablan español. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Södertjej

JeSuisSnob said:


> Recuerdo "Mar adentro" de Alejandro Amenábar. No sé hasta qué punto se refleje en esa película la manera en que los gallegos hablan español.
> 
> Un saludo.


Era un acento muy poco marcado, no muy cerrado, aunque sí se notaba el "canturreo gallego", que tampoco era muy exagerado. La pronunciación era una excelente imitación de la manera de hablar del verdadero Ramón Sampedro. Y no recuerdo bien, pero me parece que sólo hablaba en castellano, aunque hace tanto tiempo que no podría asegurarlo.

En Galicia hay mucha variedad de acentos, unos más cerrados que otros y quizá en algún vídeo haya declaraciones de ciudadanos de la calle y ahí será donde se pueda ver un acento más real.

No creo que un gallego hablando castellano con un claro acento gallego use una entonación muy diferente de la que usa en su gallego nativo, salvo que haga un esfuerzo por sonar castellano. Si así fuera, no sonaría a gallego. Hablamos en realidad no tanto de la pronunciación, sino de la entonación.

Evidentemente lo de "canturrear" es un tipo de entonación presente en muchas variedades de distintos idiomas. Es cierto que en España el acento que se percibe como más cantarín es el gallego, pero también hay variantes más o menos cantarinas dentro del valenciano. E incluso el mallorquín. En inglés se consideran muy cantarines ciertos acentos del norte (Scouse, Geordie o escocés), los del sur de Suecia consideran cantarines a los del norte. Los suecos consideran que más cantarines aún son los noruegos, etc.

EDIT del otro mensaje: La mención que hice arriba a los vídeos de youtube, quería decir que eran vídeos de adolescentes que NO conocen el acento castellano, pero ya no puedo editarlo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Eso no lo sabía, Mirx. Qué interesante.
> 
> Es España, hasta donde yo sé, se dice sólo de los gallegos.



No. En Canarias también existe. Se dice de los palmeros (habitantes de la isla de La Palma) que hablan cantando.


----------



## merquiades

Lo que se nota más bien es un canto...   Una amiga mía de la Coruña exagera a veces el acento tónico de las palabras... por ejemplo ¡Qué interesaaante! ¡Que raaro! ,¿no?  o su expresión predilecta... ¡Qué díiíver!  Pero no todos tienen esta entonación, por ejemplo su amiga, que por cierto es la que habla gallego en casa. Habrá que confirmarlo algún gallego del foro.  No sé hasta qué punto es "típico", en los telediarios gallegos tienen una entonación más bien monótona y un acento diferente.


----------



## kamnil

Básicamente es el acento  de dicha región y eso es muy común incluso en un país vas a encontrar gente que hable con una entonación diferente.
ejemplo:

en la península de Yucatán en México la gente tiende a hablar de una forma muy peculiar dibido a su ubicación geográfica.
en el norte de México (Monterrey) la gente habla como cantando.

sería bueno que busques  acento de Galicia asi te podras dar una idea de las variaciones en la pronunción e incluso con el uso de otro vocabulario.

saludos desde México
chido-cool-guay

César Yusuf


----------



## Södertjej

kamnil said:


> sería bueno que busques  acento de Galicia asi te podras dar una idea de las variaciones en la pronunción e incluso con el uso de otro vocabulario.


No es que usen otro vocabulario, es que el gallego es un idioma, no una variación del castellano. Para oír la entonación cantarina gallega se percibirá también cuando hablan gallego de manera natural (las noticias no se dan con una entonación normal en casi ningún idioma). Es esa manera de modular la voz típica del gallego la que se refleja en mayor o menor medida, varía de persona a persona, cuando hablan castellano.


----------



## merquiades

Os pongo un vínculo de un reportaje en gallego.  Podréis oír como se articula y la(s) entonación(es) que tiene. Para los que no estén familiarizados con la lengua lo resumo porque no entenderán todo.  Parece que existe cierta polémica en Galicia de qué forma de la lengua deberían aprender y emplear, una norma bastante castellanizada u otra con influencias del portugués (ortografía, vocabulario, pronunciación). ¿Cosa o coisa? ¿Gracias u obrigado? etc... http://robertlindsay.wordpress.com/2009/07/30/check-out-galician/


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

merquiades said:


> Os pongo un vínculo de un reportaje en gallego. Podréis oír como se articula y la(s) entonación(es) que tiene. Para los que no estén familiarizados con la lengua lo resumo porque no entenderán todo. Parece que existe cierta polémica en Galicia de qué forma de la lengua deberían aprender y emplear, una norma bastante castellanizada u otra con influencias del portugués (ortografía, vocabulario, pronunciación). ¿Cosa o coisa? ¿Gracias u obrigado? etc... http://robertlindsay.wordpress.com/2009/07/30/check-out-galician/


 

Estos señores, incluído el entrevistado, aun hablando en gallego hablan un gallego con acento urbano.
En las ciudades gallegas se habla mayoritariamente castellano y muchos de los urbanitas que hablan en gallego lo han aprendido en los libros.
Los locutores de la televisión gallega usan una entonación sorprendemente más cercana a la castellana que al gallego de la calle, especialmente el rural.
El gallego rural no es el normativo, está plagado de castellanismos, p.ej, la gente dice pulpo, no el normativo "polvo", o "salir" en vez del normativo "sair". Muchos usan geada, dicen "jato" en vez de gato etc.
A los no gallegos se nos hace difícil comprender a los gallegos rurales incluso cuando hablan castellano.

Por razones familiares he pasado muchos veranos en una aldea rural gallega.
Una vez una señora se dirigía a mi madre, que no es gallega, y mi madre no la entendía y le dijo, "lo siento señora, no entiendo el gallego", a lo que la otra respondió "si estoy hablando castellano".
Su acento era tan cerrado,tan puramente gallego que incluso en castellano no se entendía bien y este no fue un caso aislado.


----------



## mirx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Los locutores de la televisión gallega usan una entonación sorprendemente más cercana a la castellana que al gallego de la calle, especialmente el rural.
> .


 
Tan cercana a la castellana es, que los hispanohablantes -creo que la mayoría- no tenemos ningún problema en entender el reportaje.


----------



## HUMBERT0

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Los locutores de la televisión gallega usan una entonación sorprendemente más cercana a la castellana que al gallego de la calle, especialmente el rural.


Tengo la impresión, por lo que he oído en internet, y si no me falla el oído, que la lengua gallega de la gente común de los pueblos, se asemeja mucho a la pronunciación del portugués y son seseantes como los latinoamericanos, no se les oye esas muy sonoras "s" "z,c" de los castellanos o de los que están muy influenciados por el castellano. 

Porque ese gallego que llaman normativo suena a gallego hablado con pronunciación de castilla, tanto que un video publicitario que vi en internet y que supuestamente estaba en gallego, pues yo pensé que había un error porque para mí estaba hablado en español peninsular, salvo por unas palabras que parecían un poco distintas, y si era gallego normativo. 

Y si eso esa influencia se presenta en el gallego normativo, es lógico pensar que el gallego ha dejado su huella en el castellano de esas regiones
¿O me equivoco?


----------



## ManPaisa

El gallego de los noticieros me suena a portugués brasileño hablado por castellanos.

El castellano de los gallegos de la calle me suena a castellano hablado por portugueses.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

HUMBERT0 said:


> Tengo la impresión, por lo que he oído en internet, y si no me falla el oído, que la lengua gallega de la gente común de los pueblos, se asemeja mucho a la pronunciación del portugués y son seseantes como los latinoamericanos, no se les oye esas muy sonoras "s" "z,c" de los castellanos o de los que están muy influenciados por el castellano.


 ´

Sí, indudablemente la entonación del gallego popular recuerda a la del portugués europeo.
Por otra parte, no todos los gallegos son seseantes. El seseo es una característica del gallego occidental, la zona de las Rías Bajas y aledaños.
Mi familia es del interior y no sesea.


----------



## merquiades

ManPaisa said:


> El gallego de los noticieros me suena a portugués brasileño hablado por castellanos.
> 
> El castellano de los gallegos de la calle me suena a castellano hablado por portugueses.


 
Como siempre resumes todo muy bien...........Aquí tenéis un mapa lingüístico sobre el uso de seseo y gheada en Galicia.  Sin duda alguna no podemos hablar de un solo dialecto o un solo acento.  A ver si coincide con las impresiones de Pablo.......http://www.galespa.com.ar/gheadaseseo.htm   ....  Acabo de encontrar también otro artículo sobre el uso hoy en día de los dos idiomas en Galicia.


----------



## merquiades

Perdonad, se me ha olvidado poner el enlace del artículo... Saludos... http://www.laopinioncoruna.es/secci...os-tiene-como-lengua-habitual-solo-castellano


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

A quien le interese que vea en youtube actuaciones de unos humoristas gallegos que actúan en gallego de la calle, son Os tonechos y una que se puede ver es ·"Vellinha no xinecólogo" y a ver si entienden al humorista que hace de vieja cuyo acento es el de las ancianas gallegas de aldea.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Excelente enlace. Esa si que es una entonación que se identifica como gallega,inclusive el personaje de la abuela me hizó recordar a la mía que era gallega.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

merquiades said:


> Como siempre resumes todo muy bien...........Aquí tenéis un mapa lingüístico sobre el uso de seseo y gheada en Galicia.  Sin duda alguna no podemos hablar de un solo dialecto o un solo acento.  A ver si coincide con las impresiones de Pablo.......http://www.galespa.com.ar/gheadaseseo.htm   ....  Acabo de encontrar también otro artículo sobre el uso hoy en día de los dos idiomas en Galicia.



Gracias por el enlace, Merquiades.


----------



## Södertjej

HUMBERT0 said:


> Tengo la impresión, por lo que he oído en internet, y si no me falla el oído, que la lengua gallega de la gente común de los pueblos, se asemeja mucho a la pronunciación del portugués y son seseantes como los latinoamericanos, no se les oye esas muy sonoras "s" "z,c" de los castellanos o de los que están muy influenciados por el castellano.


Las s castellanas no son sonoras, sino sordas. La z y la c castellanas también son sordas. Pablo ya ha aclarado que no todos los gallegos son seseantes.

Ahora bien si por sonoras quieres decir marcadas, muy sibilantes, no sé qué decirte, porque las s gallegas también me parecen muy marcadas aunque diferentes a una s andaluza, sordas igualmente en ambos casos. Lo que no detecto en el gallego, al menos cuando hablan español, y que es lo que delata rápidamente a los portugueses son las s sonoras que sí hay en ese idioma y en castellano no.


----------



## merquiades

Sí, una /s/ sonora es lo que se oye normalmente en inglés o francés... Una palabra como "nosotros" se pronunciaría /no-zo-troz/ si fuera sonora, lo cual no ocurre ni en gallego ni en castellano.  Creo que Humberto ha notado, como yo, que la /s/ de los reportajes suena siempre muy fuerte.. como si fuera /no-sso-tross/, a veces arrastrada un poco.  Pero no diría que este tipo de /s/ fuera "típico" del gallego... en otras regiones de España y quizás de Latinoamérica se oye..  Resulta que en otros dialectos, ¿quizás en el español de Baja California?, ocurre lo contrario y apenas o no se pronuncia. Será por eso que llama la atención.


----------



## Södertjej

merquiades said:


> Sí, una /s/ sonora es lo que se oye normalmente en inglés o francés... Una palabra como "nosotros" se pronunciaría /no-zo-troz/ si fuera sonora, lo cual no ocurre ni en gallego ni en castellano.


En inglés hay tanto s sorda como sonora, no sólo se usa la sonora. Efectivamente los gallegos (como castellanos y otros), a diferencia de andaluces, canarios y creo que todos los americanos, no aspiran las s.

Por cierto, los que sí producen s sonoras son los catalanes hablando castellano, dependiendo de lo marcado que sea su acento. Supongo que en catalán sí existirá ese sonido.


----------



## merquiades

Tienes razón.. (sick, sin, slump) y tampoco en francés.. Me refería más bien a la /s/ intervocálica y final (boys, wise, rose) porque quería contrastar el castellano-gallego con otros idiomas. Los ingleses-franceses-quizá los portugueses (con acento fuerte en castellano) dirían /no-zo-troz/, lo que no ocurre en gallego.


----------



## mirx

La S española es sorda, a lo que Humberto se refería es a esto:



> *a) */s/ apicoalveolar: Esta variedad es la más extendida en el español de España (domina en todo su territorio, excepto en Andalucía y Canarias) y se da también en zonas andinas del Perú y Colombia.
> *b) */s/ predorsal: Es característica de Andalucía, Canarias y la mayor parte de Hispanoamérica. Aunque presenta numerosas variedades, la más extendida es la predorsodental.


 
La S de España septentrional es sibilante, lo que a oídos americanos suena más como un zumbido que como una mera S. Humberto con _sonora_ se refería a que suena mucho -_acepción 2 de la RAE_- y no a su estricto sentido fonético -_acepción 4 de la RAE_-.


----------



## ManPaisa

> En inglés hay tanto s sorda como sonora, no sólo se usa la sonora. Efectivamente los gallegos (como castellanos y otros), a diferencia de andaluces, canarios y creo que todos los americanos, no aspiran las s.


 La s generalmente no se aspira en las zonas altas de América. Hay varias teorías al respecto. Una es que los castellanos y otros españoles del norte prefirieron irse a los climas más agradables de las zonas montañosas. Otra es la ausencia de la s aspirada en las lenguas de los indígenas, los cuales, por diversos motivos, sobrevivieron en mayor número en las altas latitudes. 

Ninguna teoría está comprobada, que yo sepa. Lo cierto es que difícilmente oirás a un defeño, bogotano, quiteño o paceño aspirar una s. En cambio, en Madrid si se oye en muchos hablantes (no todos, por supuesto) sobre todo cuando la s antecede a una consonante. ¿Se deberá a la inmigración de los andaluces?  





merquiades said:


> Tienes razón.. (sick, sin, slump) y tampoco en francés.. Me refería más bien a la /s/ intervocálica y final (boys, wise, rose) porque quería contrastar el castellano-gallego con otros idiomas. Los ingleses-franceses-quizá los portugueses (con acento fuerte en castellano) dirían */no-zo-troz/*, lo que no ocurre en gallego.


  Los lusofalantes sólo pronuncian como sonora la s intervocal. La final, y dependiendo del dialecto, suena como sh o como s sorda. Es más, en algunas regiones de Brasil (interior del estado de S. Paulo, Paraná) se la 'comen'.


----------



## Södertjej

Bueno, en Madrid tradicionalmente no se aspira la s, tanto en el extrarradio de Madrid como en el de todas las grandes ciudades sí se oye ese fenómeno porque los que la aspiran son hijos de emigrantes de otras zonas. Influencias del sur, Murcia, Andalucía, Extremadura.

Gracias por confirmar que no en toda América se aspiran las s. Como dije no tenía certeza de ello.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> Bueno, en Madrid tradicionalmente no se aspira la s, tanto en el extrarradio de Madrid como en el de todas las grandes ciudades sí se oye ese fenómeno porque los que la aspiran son hijos de emigrantes de otras zonas. Influencias del sur, Murcia, Andalucía, Extremadura.


 
Gracias por confirmar lo de la influencia de la inmigración.


----------



## merquiades

Antes yo también creía que la s aspirada madrileña se debía a la imnigración del sur de España de la segunda mitad del siglo XX.  Ahora no estoy tan seguro... Al leer la novela "Fortunata y Jacinta" Galdós tacha a Fortunata de madrileña típica de bajos fondos que pronuncia la ese como jota y la elle como igriega y cuando quiere hacerse pasar por una "señora" su acento delata sus orígenes... Siento no tener la cita exacta, hace mucho que me leí esa novela... pero me dije que ya en el siglo XIX se oía la s aspirada en Madrid.  Lo cierto es que se aspira menos en Madrid que en Andalucía o Murcia.  En cuanto al gallego, no se da... tendrá la s apicoalveolar del norte.  Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirx said:


> La S española es sorda, a lo que Humberto se refería es a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> La S de España septentrional es sibilante, lo que a oídos americanos suena más como un zumbido que como una mera S. Humberto con _sonora_ se refería a que suena mucho -_acepción 2 de la RAE_- y no a su estricto sentido fonético -_acepción 4 de la RAE_-.


Gracias Mirx eso era lo que queria decir... 

Disculpen no me supe explicar, lo que quise decir es que a los españoles en general yo les oigo una silbido muy pronunciado (como si exagerasen al enunciar las s y z,c, oigo mucho aire que expulsan o lo retienen entre la lengua y la region alveolar), es probable que así lo percibo porque usan la /s/ apico-alveolar y la /θ/, además de que si distinguen s de z,c en general pues no son seseantes o ceseantes salvo en las regiones donde eso es común.

A los gallego-parlantes (no de urbe) y portugueses que he oído por internet me parece que les he oído un seseo como el nuestro (sin distinción entre s y z,c y no oigo esa /s/ apico-alveolar, vaya no escucho esa “excesiva interferencia de aire, por llamarlo de alguna manera”). No sé si logré explicarme mejor o lo dejé peor.


----------



## dexterciyo

Para quien le interese esto de las articulaciones, expongo un enlace muy ilustrativo que vi hace tiempo en un foro por aquí:

http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/spanish/frameset.html

Un saludo.


----------



## HUMBERT0

ManPaisa said:


> Los lusofalantes sólo pronuncian como sonora la s intervocal. La final, y dependiendo del dialecto, suena como sh o como s sorda. Es más, en algunas regiones de Brasil (interior del estado de S. Paulo, Paraná) se la 'comen'.


No he puesto atención en esa s intervocalica, pero si les he oído esa especie de sh muy marcada al final...


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  A ver, estoy algo liado... Noto muy bien la s aspirada de la mitad sur de España y Hispanoamérica, la distinción entre s y z o el seseo-el ceceo, y la sh, también la s intervocálica portuguesa etc. Sin problema, está bien.... pero las 2 s, no... veo muy bien los puntos de articulación de la página Web que ha puesto Dexterciyo... pero no oigo la diferencia. Cuando intento imitar y distinguir esos sonidos me parece rarísimo y artificial... Sí, que he notado que alguno que otro español, pero muy pocos, pronuncian sh, que es más o menos lo que decís de los lusohablantes... Y es cierto que cuando quiero expulsar aire suena como sh.. Igual es lo que oyes, Humberto.. Pero, en los reportajes gallegos que hemos escuchado no oigo sh, solo s, como la pronuncian casi todos los españoles... Lo que sí observo como dije es que pronuncian a menudo una s bastante larga o doble.  Voy a ver escuchar algo mexicano para ver si la s es muy distinta por allí así comprenderé mejor. No debo tener el oído fino. Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

HUMBERT0 said:


> A los gallego-parlantes (no de urbe) y portugueses que he oído por internet me parece que les he oído un seseo como el nuestro, vaya no escucho esa “excesiva interferencia de aire, por llamarlo de alguna manera”).


Aquí hay grabaciones:
http://www.consellodacultura.org/arquivos/asg/anosafala.php

Bloque Occidental 
1979 - Salvaterra de Miño - Labrega - Historia encadenada
1995 - Ribeira - mariñeiro

Bloque Central
1974- Castro de Rei - Labrego


----------



## merquiades

Bloque Occidental 
1979 - Salvaterra de Miño - Labrega - Historia encadenada
1995 - Ribeira - mariñeiro

Bloque Central
1974- Castro de Rei - Labrego[/QUOTE]

Vamos a ser expertos en lingüística gallega..  En las tres grabaciones oigo una s normal, pero no tan arrastrada como aquella que oimos en los reportajes.  En Ribeira hay seseo, en los dos otros casos no.  Los del bloque occidental tienen la g como j, la x como s, y ese canto típico.  En Castro do Rei, el hombre habla un gallego más castellanizado, con x como sh. ¿Es lo que oyes tú? Os tenechos, algo entre los dos y con el canto.. Pero los periodistas del reportaje que os puse hablan gallego como si fuera castellano con la entonación de Castilla.. Creo que sé la s que te parece tan española es la s larga, anticuada, afectada y formal.


----------



## Ibermanolo

merquiades said:


> Antes yo también creía que la s aspirada madrileña se debía a la imnigración del sur de España de la segunda mitad del siglo XX. Ahora no estoy tan seguro... Al leer la novela "Fortunata y Jacinta" Galdós tacha a Fortunata de madrileña típica de bajos fondos que pronuncia la ese como jota y la elle como igriega y cuando quiere hacerse pasar por una "señora" su acento delata sus orígenes... Siento no tener la cita exacta, hace mucho que me leí esa novela... pero me dije que ya en el siglo XIX se oía la s aspirada en Madrid. Lo cierto es que se aspira menos en Madrid que en Andalucía o Murcia. En cuanto al gallego, no se da... tendrá la s apicoalveolar del norte. Saludos


 

Tanto en Madrid como en La Mancha y en otras zonas "intermedias" se aspiran las eses en determinadas circunstancias (principalmente cuando van antes de consonante: es que = ejque, aspirar=ahpirar, España= Ehpaña, casco=cajco). No creo que tenga nada que ver con la inmigración, es madrileño castizo. Las eses se aspiran menos que en Andalucía y más que en Castilla la Vieja.


----------



## chics

JeSuisSnob said:


> Recuerdo "Mar adentro" de Alejandro Amenábar. No sé hasta qué punto se refleje en esa película la manera en que los gallegos hablan español.


Hola.

Pues esa película no refleja nada, porque todos los actores (de los cuales, por cierto, no sé si hay alguno gallego) hablan un castellano neutro para España. En general no creo que encuentres películas en las que se aprecien los acentos regionales españoles, los actores deben renunciar a sus acentos "maternos" para poder trabajar, y la mayoría de locutores de tele también.



> He leído que hay una entonación distinta cuando una persona de Galicia habla castellano.


 Claro que sí, pero tienes que oirlo. Como se trata de la musicalidad de las frases, en realidad no necesitas entender lo que dice para apreciarlo, te bastaría oir algunas frases pronunciadas por un gallego y a continuación las mismas por otra persona.

En España (y Europa en general) los acentos cambian mucho más rápido con la distancia que en América. El gallego es particular pero también lo son los demás. Lo más característico, para mí, es la tendencia a cerrar más algunas vocales, en especial la "o", pero sobretodo la entonación. Es cantarina, como algunos te han explicado, pero con una musicalidad particular, diferente por ejemplo a la de los argentinos (que también cantan, para nosotros), o de los italianos y rumanos que hablan castellano. Diferente también a la entonación un poco cantarina de los de baleares. Tienes que oirlo un poco para saber lo que es. Es lo más fácil, como cualquier otra melodía, un tarareo vale más que mil explicaciones.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Javier Bardem, que hacía el papel protagonista, sí que simulaba el acento gallego y al menos para un no gallego como yo lo hacía bastante bien. El resto la verdad es que no recuerdo con qué acento hablaban.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Ibermanolo said:


> Javier Bardem, que hacía el papel protagonista, sí que simulaba el acento gallego y al menos para un no gallego como yo lo hacía bastante bien. El resto la verdad es que no recuerdo con qué acento hablaban.


 
Sí. De hecho recuerdo haberle escuchado un acento bastante peculiar a Javier Bardem en esa película. 

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Ibermanolo said:


> No creo que tenga nada que ver con la inmigración, es madrileño castizo.


En absoluto, el madrileño castizo siempre pronunciaba bien las eses, lo que pasa es que de esos ya no quedan. No discuto que en las clases bajas que reflejaba Pérez Galdós pudiera haber una aspiración, pero no era en absoluto la pronunciación representativa de la ciudad. El mítico acento de Chamberí tenía unas s muy marcadas y según mi padre, que vivió buena parte de su adolescencia y juventud en Madrid, la aspiración que se oye hoy en día, más cercana a la manchega/albaceteña, no se oía.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ibermanolo said:


> Javier Bardem, que hacía el papel protagonista, sí que simulaba el acento gallego y al menos para un no gallego como yo lo hacía bastante bien. El resto la verdad es que no recuerdo con qué acento hablaban.



A la mayoría de nosotros nos sonaba forzado .


----------



## Ibermanolo

Södertjej said:


> En absoluto, el madrileño castizo siempre pronunciaba bien las eses, lo que pasa es que de esos ya no quedan. No discuto que en las clases bajas que reflejaba Pérez Galdós pudiera haber una aspiración, pero no era en absoluto la pronunciación representativa de la ciudad. El mítico acento de Chamberí tenía unas s muy marcadas y según mi padre, que vivió buena parte de su adolescencia y juventud en Madrid, la aspiración que se oye hoy en día, más cercana a la manchega/albaceteña, no se oía.


 
Creo que eras tú quien decía que la utilización del infinitivo con intención de imperativo era muy limitada en España y que sólo lo hacían iletrados, incultos y marginales por lo que sin duda creo que vivimos en universos paralelos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> A la mayoría de nosotros nos sonaba forzado .


 

Me lo temía


----------



## Södertjej

No recuerdo haber usado las palabras "iletrados, incultos y marginales" ni haber dicho que ese uso del imperativo fuera muy limitado. Sí recuerdo haber negado que "lo dice todo el mundo". No sé si vivimos en universos paralelos, pero te confirmo que ni vivo en La Mancha ni en el extrarradio de Madrid y que mi universo sin duda existe y es real.

En cuanto al acento de Bardem, mi sensación era que imitaba la manera de hablar del verdadero personaje, la voz, la entonación y lo hacía bastante bien, pero entiendo que los gallegos percibieran matices que los demás no. Por cierto, la actriz que hacía de su hermana sí era gallega.


----------



## merquiades

Hola. Me permito resumir lo que habéis dicho, y a fin de cuentas creo que tenéis todos razón. En Galicia y en Madrid hay varios universos paralelos.  En la primera región existen muchas variantes de gallego, unos sesean otros no, algunos tienen gheada, y ciertos una entonación cantarina... Depende de donde vienen: ciudad, campo, ría, pueblo y sobre todo si la influencia del castellano es mayor o menor...  En Madrid, encuentras a personas que pronuncian siempre la s (e incluso a veces la ponen donde no deberían... "dijistes" por ejemplo) al lado de otros que aspiran la s.  Como en todas partes depende de la experiencia que uno tiene: familia, amigos, educación, grupo social. Si hay una diferencia entre barrios no me extrañaría.  Chamberí, Salamanca, Argüelles no tienen nada que ver con Lavapiés, Ventas, o Vallecas.. Estos universos paralelos ya existían en el siglo XIX y la llegada de los inmigrantes del sur probablemente contribuía a generalizar aún más la s aspirada.. Y yo, personalmente, creo que está muy generalizada hoy en día (la aspiran también los hijos y nietos de gallegos nacidos en Madrid), lo cual no se nota en las películas. No percibo mucha diferencia entre el manchego y el madrileño, a parte que en Madrid no usan el diminutivo -ico.  Saludos


----------



## arroxo2

te corrijo:

cousa <> coisa (en areas de portugal se dice tb cousa)
grazas, obrigado <> graças, obrigado


----------

